# Do weight loss supplements help you lose weight?



## Derek Wilson (May 13, 2018)

Weight loss supplements help you lose weight: The only requirement to losing weight is being in a calorie deficit. The most important and first step you want to take is figuring out how many calorie you currently burn a day.
Bodyweight (lbs) X 14-17 = estimated calories expended (this is a guesstimate)
Note: that the 14-17 number corresponds to activity level. They are;
14 = (little or no exercise)
15 = (light exercise/sports 1-3 days/week)
16 = (moderate exercise/sports 3-5 days/week)
17 = (hard exercise/sports 6-7 days/week)
I will use myself as an example.
230lbs x 17 = 3910 calories
The next step is to minus 500-1000 calories from the number your body burns each day. This is where keeping track of how much you eat becomes important so you can stay at your calorie limit, and see the weight loss results. Being in that deficit will gradually cause you to start losing weight. 
Remembering that all these numbers are estimates it?s a good idea to track body weight and calorie intake so that you can adjust. Adjusting your calorie intake by decreasing your calorie intake by 200-300 if you are not seeing any weight loss or increasing it by 100-300 calories if you are dropping weight too fast. Ideally, you would like to drop between 1-2 pounds per week.
Thanks!


----------

